# Garnet Herzog, $600. Laurel



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

wow!


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Grady remains one of my favourite bands. Goodie was so, so, so good in that incarnation, I think it was possibly his most creative. Absolutely crushing guitar tone and monster, yet tasteful, playing.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

This... This is tempting!


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Damn. I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

danielSunn0))) said:


> This... This is tempting!


I know, eh?!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I think a new one costs about $800 delivered.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> I think a new one costs about $800 delivered.


Yeah, you're correct. lol


http://www.garnetamps.com/order_h_2021.html



Just don't see them too often.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

rcargs96 said:


> Grady remains one of my favourite bands. Goodie was so, so, so good in that incarnation, I think it was possibly his most creative. Absolutely crushing guitar tone and monster, yet tasteful, playing.


I was lucky to see Grady in Peterborough at The Vibe back in 05. Layton was on the skins.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I saw him play in Austin Tx in 02 with SRV's Double Trouble in Anton's bar. He has so over the top loud even with earplugs we left after a couple of songs.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

A Herzog in to Green Matamp was also used by Ian Blurton when playing in C'Mon. I've always wanted to recreate that tone.

Edit: Found a crappy video on YouTube that shows the Herzog/Matamp as well as the Marshall Superlead. It was a loud setup for the bar gigs they played


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mick Marrs used one on Dr Feelgood.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Damn !!! on hold now


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Damn !!! on hold now


is it within driving distance of @Frenchy99 ??


----------

